# ما هي الامور التي تؤثر على عزم السيارة (مهم جدا)



## م.محمود جمال (16 مارس 2009)

1- البلكات :
:16:

كلكم تعرفون طبعا شغل البلكات الا وهو احداث احتراق في المحرك بعمل شراره فيه ... فاتعرفون اذا الموتر يقطع بروحه ولا اشتغاله مب عدل ... شي أكيد اول شي باشيك عليه هو البلكات ... فاول ماتبطلونها تشوفون لونها اسود ... فاتبدل ببلكات شركه يفضل .. لان اذا الموتر شركه ... يفضل القطع الي تركب فيه تكون شركه احسن يعني حق موتري الهدد باركب بلكات هدد .. 


2- الوايرات : نفس المشكله بتطلع في ان الموتر بيقعد يقطع .. فاتبدل على طول .. ونفس الشي .. ووايرات الشركه ..


----------



## م.محمود جمال (16 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (16 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ...

المشاكل التي تؤدي الى هبوط عزم الموتر وهي كثيره.. 



1- البلكات :

http://www2.0zz0.com/2006/08/28/800479072.jpg

كلكم تعرفون طبعا شغل البلكات الا وهو احداث احتراق في المحرك بعمل شراره فيه ... فاتعرفون اذا الموتر يقطع بروحه ولا اشتغاله مب عدل ... شي أكيد اول شي باشيك عليه هو البلكات ... فاول ماتبطلونها تشوفون لونها اسود ... فاتبدل ببلكات شركه يفضل .. لان اذا الموتر شركه ... يفضل القطع الي تركب فيه تكون شركه احسن يعني حق موتري الهدد باركب بلكات هدد .. 


2- الوايرات : نفس المشكله بتطلع في ان الموتر بيقعد يقطع .. فاتبدل على طول .. ونفس الشي .. ووايرات الشركه ..



3- الايل :

http://www2.0zz0.com/2006/08/28/359804749.jpg

تبديل الايل اول بأول ... مب شرط يعني كل شهر ولا كل شهرين .. ولا تنطرون لين تسمعون صوت البستن ولا الكرنك وعقب تفكرون تبدلون الايل ... انا عن نفسي كل شهر ابدله .. وأفضل لفصل الصيف وطبعا تعرفون جو الدوحه وضواحيها والخليج عموما .. عادي تمر كل الفصول في يوم واحد ... رطوبه الصبح .. برد الظهر .. <<<< قويه صح .. يعني لواهيب الظهر .. العصر مادري شلون ... المقصد يعني ان الطقس عندنا يتعب المواتر صراحه .. فأنا انصح بزيت Mobil 1 واعتقد الجالون ب 135 ريال ..


4- ميزانيه الديلكو : 

http://www2.0zz0.com/2006/08/28/704490003.jpg


الديلكو هو بالعربي الفصيح موزع الكهرباء على ماعتقد ...وميزانيه الديلكو معروفه لاغلبيه المواتر خصوصا النيسان القديم الا وهي 12 والاندكروزر 97 وتحت اعتقد 11 والجي اكس ماله دلكو مثل ماتعرفون اللهم كويل الكتروني والتوزيع من الكمبيوتر نفسه والفتك مادري بالضبط كم .. فالاتزيدون ولا تنقصون ...


5 -فلتر الهواء:

http://www.0zz0.com/2006/08/28/752267539.jpg

معروفه وظيفه فلتر الهواء من اسمه فا شي اكيد يتشيك على فلتر الهوا اذا وصخ ولا لا .. لان اذا وصخ ... بيسد مجرى الهوى وبينقص نسبه دخول الهواء على المكينه فا بالتالي مابنحصل الاحتراق الي نبيه في المكينه ... ويفضل انه يتبدل بالمره ..



5-الاكزوز او السلنسر :

http://www.0zz0.com/2006/08/28/721066220.jpg

http://www.0zz0.com/2006/08/28/192066882.jpg

http://www.0zz0.com/2006/08/28/666302887.jpg

التشييك على الراس او المنيفول .. اذا نسم مشكله .. او مركبينله تجاري بعد شكله ... وعندكم دبات الموتر خصوصا الوسطيه .. لان اذا فلاترها متكسره ... بيكون سبب رئيسي انها ماسكه الموتر يعني الهوى الي يطلع من المكينه بيروح للدبه وجزء منه بيرجع للمكينه مره ثانيه وبالتالي بتعور شنابر الرنق في المكينه .. وبعد نشيك على دبه البيئه .. لايغركم حجمها الصغير .. لكن ان تكسرت بتسدلكم مجرى الهوا عدل .. وطبعا مكانها مابين الراس والدبه الوسطيه ...اوهم شي في الاكزوز انه ماتكون قطعه فيه تجاريه لانها بتكون شي اكيد اصغر ولا خاماتها ماتساعد كلش .. نفس دبتي الخلفيه الي تشوفونها .



6- حساسات المكينه والهواء والبخاخ : 

http://www.0zz0.com/2006/08/28/796309817.jpg
حساس الهواء

http://www2.0zz0.com/2006/08/28/999227798.jpgسنسر البخاخ


الحساسات هاذي شغلتها قياس مجرى دخول الهواء للبخاخ والبترول كذلك حيث ان هالامور تبين عندكم من خلال الطبلون أحيانا ...فا عادي يعني تكون الحساسات تعبانه وماتعطي شغلها او انها تمسك الموتر لكن مايبين عندكم هالشي الا لين ضربوا عقب يبين عندكم في الطبلون

http://www.0zz0.com/2006/08/28/951508674.jpg

http://www.0zz0.com/2006/08/28/629203383.jpg

.. فهاي تقدرون تشيكونها عند حدا هالكراجات داكار-دكا ... خل يبطلهم وشيكلكم عليهم ...


7-دينمه الشارج :

http://www2.0zz0.com/2006/08/28/263151097.jpg

دينمه الشارج وظيفتها انها تعيد شحن بطاريه الموتر .. فعادي اذا خف عزم الموتر او ظهر هالليت الاحمر نفس الي عندي في الهدد .. يعني عندكم مشكله في الدينمه او السيور مالتها ..

http://www.0zz0.com/2006/08/28/273234156.jpg

وماحصلتوا االاسباب المذكوره اعلاه .. فاشي اكيد ان منها .. ماتشحن عدل للموتر وعلى ماضن يكون السبب هو البيرنق او البليه مالتها مجيمه .. فاتبدل عادي ماتكلف شي ..



8 -كلتش المروحه :

http://www2.0zz0.com/2006/08/28/756936268.jpg

وظيفته انه يشبك المروحه معا دوران المحرك عشان يثبت حراره المحرك نفسه .. فاذا شبك بيثقل على الموتر بشكل واضح وبتسمعون حنته ... يعني تشيكون على كلج المروحة تصكرون الموتر وتفرون المروحة بيدكم .. اذا فترت بسرعه يعني خذتلها دورتين ثلاث يعني كلج المروحه خربان اذا ماتحركت وايد يعني خذت لها لفه او لفه ونص بصعوبه يعني كلج المروحه زين....وصارتلي مره من المرات ان صوت الهدد صار فيكسار بوحنه لدرجه اني شكيت ان حد باق مكينتي وركبلي مكينه قديمه <<<< طرت عليه سالفه قديمه اذا تخبرونها وبطلها هوالشخص الي في الشرطه الي خذى موتر الدوريه ووداه بيتهم ونزل مكينته وركب لموتر الدوريه مكينه فيكسار بوحنه !!!!! <<< اذا حب المراقب انه يحذف يحذف مب مشكله اللهم تغير جو في الموضوع 

مننقوووووووووولللللل


----------



## م.محمود جمال (16 مارس 2009)

حول مشكلة عدم وصول سياراتكم الماكس للسرعة المعروفه لها فهي على حسب معلوماتي كالتالي:
أولاً: أنا سيارتي ماكسيما م2000 30J وقدرت أوصل السرعة فيها 240كلم بس لأن الخط ما يؤهل أواصل أكثر مع أحساسي بأن السيارة تستطيع الوصول الى سرعة أكثر بس ما حبيت أخاطر . ( هذه تجربتي ) .
ثانياً: مره أطلعت على مجلة سيارات سعودية قامت بتجربت الماكس قير عادي وأوتو فسرعة العادي 240كلم وأل أوتو 230كلم وهذا شيئ طبيعي لأن القير العادي أسرع من الأوتو في جميع السيارات.
ثالثاً:اذا كانت السيارة جديدة ولم يكن هناك مشاكل فنية في المحرك من الأول وكان نوعية الوقود ملائمة والاطارات كانت ذات نوعية جيده وموافقه لمعايير السرعة .فأن المشكلة هي ( عدم تمرين أو ترويض السيارة في أول 1500كلم لها بشكل جيد فهذه هي المشكلة ) هبوط كبير في عزم وقوة المحرك بحيث لا تقدر على الوصول الى سرعات عالية .[/color]الطريقة الصحيحة لتمرين السيارة :
عند طلوع السيارة من الوكالة لابد من الأطلاع على الكاتلوج أو دليل أستخدام السيارة سوف تجد الطريقة السليمة للقيادة في بداية سير السيارة وهناك تنبيهات وتحذيرات حول القيادة في هذه المفترة من عمر السيارة وهي مسافة 1500كلم ،فمن أتبعاها بشكل صحيح فسوف يتمتع بسيارة قوية ومتينة وقليلة الأعطال طول فترة عمل السيارة وأقتصادية في الوقود . دليل ذلك بأنه يوجد فوارق كبيرة بين السيارات من نفس النوعية مثل بين ماكس وأخرى بين باترول وآخر من حيث القوة والتوفير في الطاقة المستهلكة.
وتختلف طرق التمرين من سيارة لسيارة ومن شركة لشركة . .............ملاحظة: 
هل يوجد أحد لدية ماكس م2000 قير عادي قد تخطى حاجز سرعة 240كلم ؟ مع ذكر نوع الآطارت وحجمها وأذا كان هنالك تعديل في السيارة.
وأسف غلى الأطالة أو أذا كان هنالك خطأ في معلوماتي [/SIZE]


----------



## م.محمود جمال (16 مارس 2009)

منقوووووووووووووووووولللللللللللللللل للفائدة لكم وشكرا


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (17 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور حبيبى ولكن جميع الصور لاتظهر


----------



## م.محمود جمال (29 مارس 2009)

مشكوريننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## م.محمود جمال (29 مارس 2009)

يتم اختبار عزم السيارة بالدينموميتر


----------



## محمد بن عايض (18 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور على الموضوع


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (19 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر لك مهندس محمود معلومات جميلة


----------

